# No Signal on new Samsung 4k



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a new TiVo Bolt owner. I just upgraded my television to the Samsung UN55KS8000 and can't get anything from the TiVo to it. 

Here's what I've tried so far:

-Reset/Wiped the TiVo.
-Used TiVo supplied hdmi cable and certified 4K hdmi cable.
-Tried all inputs on the Samsung
-Tried auto resolution and set resolution on TiVo settings.
-Plugging and unplugging hdmi while TiVo is on.
-Confirmed that all other hdmi devices I have work fine. (PS4, HTPC, etc.)

TiVo works instantly when I plug it back into my 24" 1080p tv. I know others have had intermittent issues with hdmi on 4K televisions but I can get anything at all. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Try another cable. Samsung can be finicky about the cable with Bolts for some reason. My buddy went through a few 'certified' cables and one finally just worked. And make sure you are plugged into only the 4k input when trying the cables.


----------



## musictoo (Oct 8, 2003)

Does the TV have the latest updates?


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, I updated it before I even tried hooking up the TiVo. I wouldn't think that it would be that picky with the cables, I would've thought that at the very least I would get 1080 or 720 by manually setting it. But as of yet I've not been able to get a single image up on the tv. I have a cable coming tomorrow from monoprice, I'll keep my fingers crossed. Here is he link to the cable I ordered, maybe you guys can tell me if it should be sufficient.
http://www.monoprice.com/mobile/pro...id=102&categoryid=10240&subcategoryid=1024021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

cyterio said:


> Yes, I updated it before I even tried hooking up the TiVo. I wouldn't think that it would be that picky with the cables, I would've thought that at the very least I would get 1080 or 720 by manually setting it. But as of yet I've not been able to get a single image up on the tv. I have a cable coming tomorrow from monoprice, I'll keep my fingers crossed. Here is he link to the cable I ordered, maybe you guys can tell me if it should be sufficient.
> http://www.monoprice.com/mobile/pro...id=102&categoryid=10240&subcategoryid=1024021
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cable looks fine. I don't think you should have any issues. Have you tried a different HDMI input on the breakout box?


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

I've tried every single port on the box. PS4 works instantly on all of them. Hopefully it's just the TiVo HDMI cable that's not cooperating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a new Vizio 2016 P series 4K tv and used the cable that came with the bolt and had no problems. I left the Tivo bolt set to auto mode and it sends everything from the bolt recorded in both HD and SD cable shows upscaled to 2160. Netflix and You Tube 4k videos play fine in true 4k from the 4k UHD shows available.


----------



## alsteel (Apr 21, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my Samsung UN55JS8500 4K TV. 
I did the following and my Samsung was able to connect with my Tivo Bolt again. 

1.	Open the main menu in your Samsung.
2.	Select the Support section of the main menu, and then press ENTER.
3.	Select the Self Diagnosis section of the Support, and then press ENTER.
4.	Select the Reset, and then press ENTER.
5.	Enter the security PIN (default 0000) for your TV.
6.	The reset warning will appear, select Yes and then press ENTER.

note: A factory reset will delete all settings on the TV and return it to factory defaults so you will have to do the initial setup over again.


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

Still nothing with the new cable. It makes no sense to me, the ps4 works fine, every time. The TiVo works fine on the 1080p LG but absolutely nothing on the new Samsung. I'm so frustrated, this makes no sense to me?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if all the ports on the UN55KS8000 are 2.2? If they are, TiVo support is aware of an issue and working on an update. They told me to try a 2.2 HDMI cable but wasn't sure if that would work or not. So I guess I'm just going to have to wait until TiVo puts out an update before I can use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Girlzoom (Jul 30, 2015)

I had a problem with the Samsung randomly loosing the signal. Called Tivo and was told they had known problems with Samsung, but thought they had corrected them. Further troubleshooting revealed this was my problem. I was told it would be addressed in a future update, but since an update had just occurred, it could be as long as three months before it was addressed. 

I returned the Samsung and purchased a LG. PROBLEM SOLVED! 

I was afraid if I waited and the update didn't resolve the problem, it would be too late to exchange the tv and I would be "stuck".


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

I ended up returning the TiVo Bolt and getting my subscription refunded. Even the TiVo technical support admitted that there is a bug with TiVo and Samsung 4K televisions. They also said that they don't have a timeframe for a fix and right now they are just recording the number of customers having issues. Maybe I'll just spruce up the HTPC and go back to Windows Media Center. It's a shame, I really liked what the Bolt had to offer, hopefully there is a fix in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

That sucks. I was thinking of replacing my 2014 Vizio P-Series with a KS8000, because its display lag with HDR video is 23ms whereas the 2016 Vizio P-Series has 65ms lag under the same conditions. I also don't care for Vizio's SmartCast as the TV's smart app platform. The Samsung is also compatible with Vidity HDDs so that I could check out FandangoNOW's 66 Mbps UHD/HDR downloads.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

There is a bug with all Samsung tvs ?


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not sure with all Samsung TVs, just with the TiVo Bolt on the Samsung 4K TV's, specifically the KS8000 series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

cyterio said:


> I'm not sure with all Samsung TVs, just with the TiVo Bolt on the Samsung 4K TV's, specifically the KS8000 series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's what the TiVo rep told you? Did they specifically mention the "bug" issue with KS8000 or just Samsung?

The reason I am asking is that this is the exact model at 65" size that I intend to get later this year.


----------



## parkair (Aug 13, 2016)

I had the same problems with my new TV. You must make sure the HDMI cable is shown in the proper plug-in on the TV. Then everything should work. I got nothing until I hooked up the cables correctly to the co-responding plug-ins.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We have a Samsung 4k UN50JU650DFXZA we got about a year ago and it works fine. The only issue we've had is sometimes when we switch input to the Roku and leave it there overnight when we switch input back to the Tivo Bolt input is blank and says there is no signal. The only thing that worked was rebooting the Bolt. But the need to reboot only happened maybe 3 times since Oct 2015. Other times switching input back to the Bolt was fine and the signal was there. It hasn't been enough of a problem for me to report an issue with Tivo.


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

Mine wouldn't work no matter what cable I used and what input it was in. TiVo didn't mention exact models that it had issues with, just that it is a known issue with the Samsung 4K tv's. I have the 55" and tried numerous fixes with TiVo and Samsung, nothing I did would display a picture on the tv. I even went as far as trying to set the resolution manually without being able to see the screen, I wrote down all the button presses and enabled every resolution individually to test... nothing. Maybe it was a freak occurrence between the firmware on both pieces of equipment. I really want it to work, because now I'm stuck with the xfinity X1, which I don't really care for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

cyterio said:


> Mine wouldn't work no matter what cable I used and what input it was in. TiVo didn't mention exact models that it had issues with, just that it is a known issue with the Samsung 4K tv's. I have the 55" and tried numerous fixes with TiVo and Samsung, nothing I did would display a picture on the tv. I even went as far as trying to set the resolution manually without being able to see the screen, I wrote down all the button presses and enabled every resolution individually to test... nothing. Maybe it was a freak occurrence between the firmware on both pieces of equipment. I really want it to work, because now I'm stuck with the xfinity X1, which I don't really care for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if TiVo rep did not mention any specific Samsung model model that has the "Tivo Bug", does it mean all Samsung models have the issue? That's not possible, as I personally know many people with Samsung TVs that have no problems with TiVo.

Most likely, the TiVo rep was BS-ing you just to get rid of the call, a common recurrence nowadays with TiVo reps. Customer service quality has gone way down the hill recently compared to what it used to be.

It is simply a very unlucky situation for you, for some unexplained reason (as you said). Maybe people with same model (KS8000, or KS8500, which is the curved version of 8000) can chime in and share their experiences.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

thyname said:


> So if TiVo rep did not mention any specific Samsung model model that has the "Tivo Bug", does it mean all Samsung models have the issue? That's not possible, as I personally know many people with Samsung TVs that have no problems with TiVo.


Not "TiVo"; specifically TiVo Bolt. The OP asked about this in the in the KS8000 thread on AVS Forum and someone else had the same problem and found an unsatisfactory solution (posted here and here). Someone else posted that his TiVo Premiere or Roamio was working fine with his KS8000 (he called it "TiVo Pro"; there's no Bolt Pro), here.


----------



## tim316 (Apr 6, 2013)

i had a same problem.there are no samsung bugs that i ever heard of.my bolt works perfectly on my samsung 75JU7100.i think you had your "HDMI UHD Color" turned "on" .tivo wont have a display or voice with that enabled.HDMI 1-4 can be turned on or off individually.
i find that setting on my tv under:
menu / picture / picture options / HDMI UHD Color


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

mikeyts said:


> Not "TiVo"; specifically TiVo Bolt.


Thanks for clarifying and for posting the links


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

tim316 said:


> i had a same problem.there are no samsung bugs that i ever heard of.my bolt works perfectly on my samsung 75JU7100.i think you had your "HDMI UHD Color" turned "on" .tivo wont have a display or voice with that enabled.HDMI 1-4 can be turned on or off individually.
> i find that setting on my tv under:
> menu / picture / picture options / HDMI UHD Color


I read a description of that setting on this page:



> How to use the HDMI UHD Color for Samsung UHD TV?
> 
> Last Update date : 2016.04.21
> 
> ...


If you turn it off can TiVo Bolt send a [email protected] signal to that connection? I only enable [email protected] and [email protected] pass-thru and let TiVo upconvert everything because the Netflix app doesn't seem to appreciate the pause when it switches modes on my TV (it can sometimes screw the app up badly). So, while watching television [email protected] is all that it sends.


----------



## cyterio (Aug 29, 2016)

I tried with both UHD on and off, no luck. I tried with different audio outputs, different HDMI ports, different resolutions, resetting the TiVo via the remote to 480, still nothing. I've read every thread I could find about possible fixes, nothing worked for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cookiepuss (Sep 14, 2011)

Had the same problem with my Samsung 4k 8000 with TiVo Premiere. I just needed to get a better HDMI cable.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have HDR+ mode on and UHD on with no problems.


----------

